# Help i dropped my rabbit.



## Tohkie

I have a netherland dwarf, and as I was putting her back in her x-pen, she struggled and dropped from about 4 feet (where my hands were) and dropped on her feet. She kind of laid low on the ground with her stomach to the ground and her feet kind of sprawled out behind her (like a bunny flop) for a few seconds...
I got really scared so I got her favorite treats and crinkled the bag (she goes crazy when she hears the sound) and she seemed to follow the bag around ok. I made her walk around for a bit, and she seems to be doing ok (maybe I am seeing a lazy leg, but I might be paranoid)... 

Is there a way I can tell if a rabbit has a broken bone? She's eating fine now, and seems ok, but she might be hiding it well.

Please help, I'm freaking out on the inside and trying to stay calm!

edit: When I crinkle the bag from across the room, she still comes bouncing to me. I'm hoping its a good sign...


----------



## LakeCondo

It sounds to me she just momentarily had the breath knocked out of her.


----------



## Tohkie

Phew... glad to get a second opinion on this...
She seems fine to me... but I'm just so scared she broke something... if rabbits broke a bone, they'd be more lethargic, correct?


----------



## agnesthelion

Agnes fell off the couch arm one time. She did this all on her own, crazy bun, but she landed on her side and stayed there for a few seconds. I was certain she broke her back! I was SO scared. She was fine 

Rabbits do hide pain well but just keep an eye on her make sure she is walking okay and eating and pooping and peeing okay.


----------



## Tohkie

She's doing everything normally it seems, but she keeps licking (excessively grooming) her right leg. Could this mean something?


----------



## existenziell

I would say just keep on an eye on her. If she seems really lethargic or doesn't seem interested in moving much, then you might have a problem. Sounds like she's okay though.


----------



## lyndym

Aw, I'm sure she's fine, and sounds like you're keeping a good eye on her. I hate getting scared like that though, so I know how you feel. Whenever one of my buns starts to struggle, if I feel like I'm losing control of them, I immediately crouch down in case they do get free of my hold on them. Sometimes makes it difficult if they hop away and into another room or something, but at least they didn't fall from a huge distance.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just keep a close watch for any behavior out of the norm, but, sounds like she's fine. We all hate when stuff like this happens.


----------



## Sweetie

I understand how you feel. Once Sweetie jumped from my arms and hit her mouth on the fish tank stand, she was okay. I kept an eye on her for infection, but she was totally fine. 

When Prince was alive, he jumped from the top of the cage and broke his right rear leg. I was in panic mode. 

The way to know if a rabbit has broken a bone is that they won't be using that leg. If your rabbit is using all four of her legs, then it is probably a sprain. She will be fine. Just keep an eye on her for a few days.


----------



## JBun

The excessive licking of her leg could mean that, even though it's not broken, she may have strained something in her leg causing a little bit of discomfort, but not enough that she won't put weight on the leg.


----------



## Azerane

I agree that the constant licking of her leg could mean a sprain, but if she's still using it it's unlikely to be broken. Keep a close eye and if it persists for too long I would make a trip to the vet.


----------

